# Pics with my underwater camera



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

my camera can go underwater (or on of my cameras  ) But I can never get a good shot with it?? Any tips for underwater photo shoots? lol


----------



## fishyfishy101 (Nov 12, 2014)

BettaBettas said:


> my camera can go underwater (or on of my cameras  ) But I can never get a good shot with it?? Any tips for underwater photo shoots? lol


Haha, I'm not really the one to ask. I just took lots and lots and eventually I had a few decent ones. My problem was that a lot of times the photo was out of focus. Is that what happens with you?


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

fishyfishy101 said:


> Haha, I'm not really the one to ask. I just took lots and lots and eventually I had a few decent ones. My problem was that a lot of times the photo was out of focus. Is that what happens with you?


 sometimes yea, or when I use it underwater. Hard to maneuver my hands underwater when there in a small tank holding a camera, still trying not to hit the glass or kill any shrimp or something lol! But like when I go underwater, it seems to not have as good of a quality. idk why


----------

